# Hello from a very hot and sunny Loch Lomondside in Scotland



## ducatobuild (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi guys just joined your community today as we fully intend travelling the lenght and braedth of Britian and beyond from early on next year, hopefully as much as possible wildcamping and working casual fruitpicking or suchlike to boost our megre funds as we go.
We will be utalising our soon to be completed selfbuilt motorhome based on an ex 15 seater Fiat Ducato lwb hi-top minibus, which is now fast approaching completetion as a 2 berth luxury motorhome, however as you will doubtless learn in the not to distant future there are still a few outstanding issues with it that we will require guidance with if poss.
We look forward to taking an active role in this community and hope to speak to you all very soon about more specific topics as we go.
Yours for now
Dougie


----------



## guest (Aug 9, 2007)

welcome to the friendly forum...hope to see some of the pics of your conversion...i bet its looking top notch...sammx


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 9, 2007)

Amazing, how I admire your way of life. from someone who has led a 'normal' and boring life it sounds so much fun.
Keep on going and enjoy.
Gill


----------



## kell (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi and welcome Ducatobuild from another 'selfbuilder'


----------



## hillwalker (Aug 9, 2007)

awrite dougie, u,ll enjoy this site..


----------



## Telstar (Aug 9, 2007)

What a wonderful idea, just travelling and casual work.  Although my manager probably thinks that is just what I do now anyway!!


----------



## merlin wanderer (Aug 9, 2007)

*loch lomond*



			
				ducatobuild said:
			
		

> Hi guys just joined your community today as we fully intend travelling the lenght and braedth of Britian and beyond from early on next year, hopefully as much as possible wildcamping and working casual fruitpicking or suchlike to boost our megre funds as we go.
> We will be utalising our soon to be completed selfbuilt motorhome based on an ex 15 seater Fiat Ducato lwb hi-top minibus, which is now fast approaching completetion as a 2 berth luxury motorhome, however as you will doubtless learn in the not to distant future there are still a few outstanding issues with it that we will require guidance with if poss.
> We look forward to taking an active role in this community and hope to speak to you all very soon about more specific topics as we go.
> Yours for now
> Dougie



welcome (loch lomond one of my favorite area's)


----------



## ducatobuild (Aug 10, 2007)

merlin wanderer said:
			
		

> welcome (loch lomond one of my favorite area's)


Thanks one and all for making us most welcome on your forum.it is refreshing to know there is still some "normal" motorhome/camper owners out there in laa laa land and contrary to popular belief all motorhomers drive 40k plus vans and are all up their own a***es.
I imply no pretences i am skint and struggling i suffer with ms and have done for 15 years now and my partner has recently given up working to look after me, so this is my way of escaping the realities of modern day life and a way of getting away from it all.
Whilst Loch Lomond is an absolutely beutiful place to live it's much like everything else once you live there it fast becomes boring and much of a muchness, i do dearly love this area during the winter months when it is not beseiged by holidaymakers, the villages economy badly needs thm admittedly but i don't.
So we have put together what we beleive is an almost ideal van for both myself the missus and our two dogs to self contained be able to go where we please when we please, for as long as we please, i have had my day of being a parent with my son now 19 and living away from home due to work commitments so why not enjoy ourselfs whilst we still can.
I have posted a few posts in other sections of this forum looking for advice and hints to rectify a few niggly wee problems we have been left with during our build but as yet have had no replies to them so pressumably there is not a great number of selfbuilders on this forum.
[I have often wondered whether a website dealing specifically with the ways to get around certain problems when selfbuilding might work, as in i am currently seeking an alternative locking method for my vans doors, as i said before i am not mega rich so it would require to be a good, cheap fix but thus far knowone has suggested anything, and i am pretty sure that i am not the only one in this boat and i am doubly sure some clever person has devised some way of doing this by either making something or adapting something already available, likewise i wish to fit a rear ladder but don't fancy the £100+ to purchase one and was enquiring as to whether anyone had found a way of utalising a standard household one, if so how it was fitted etc, the same goes for a roofrack could it just be 2 bars directly fitted /drilled into the roof, what about a skylight or sunroof in my roof above my kitchen i have a few more i would like someone to help with and i am confident someone somewhere has found a way of cheaply or otherwise of doing these things and what i would then intend to do is to collate all this information adding diagrams , pictures and plans what do you reckon could it work ???].
Obviously i still seek persons to add to my rantings and hopefully supply assistance and ideas to eliviate some of my dilemas if you can help hit that reply button NOW ...
Thanks for now
Dougie


----------



## kell (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi again Ducatobuild have you tried the forum of the self build motor caravanners club. It's a mine of information and advice for the selfbuilder.

http://www.sbmcc.co.uk/


----------



## ducatobuild (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

Yip i'm alraedy a member there also ive tried almost everywhere just though maybe one of your members might of done some of the things i'm looking for help with but apparently not it seems,i suppose i shall just need to dig deeper to attempt to source the advice i need to get the parts i both want and need, it's a rollover on the lottery this weekend maybe i'll win it and not need to worry about it anyway as before anything/one who thinks they can help do not hesitate to get in touch
For now
Dougie


----------

